# Help! Kitten keeps knocking over water bowl!



## Bonzo (Mar 30, 2005)

My little kitten keeps knocking over the water blow and playing with it after I put it on the ground. She does this with every bowl I put down. What on Earth am I supposed to do? 

My carpet is covered in water from her constantly doing this and my bigger cat is probably dehydrated.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you have a heavy ceramic bowl with a wide base? Do you have a tray with raised rim ("pet tray") to put the bowl on?

Ultimate solution: pet water fountain. :wink:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Yup, what tim said. My kitten Buddy doesn't actually knock the bowl over, but he does tip it so that he gets his chest wet, and I went looking for other options. I just bought a very heavy ceramic bowl, that's equally as wide on the bottom as the top (so the sides are straight). He can't even tip this one, i doubt yours would be able to knock one over  Good luck!


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Maddie, my little girl, would do that too (and still tries to) but I put some velcro on the bottom of the bowl and the other velcro on the ground and they can't knock it over. Works perfectly! But you also said that you have it on the carpet. But just a suggestion.


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

A cat water fountain is my suggestion. Miss Kitty use to take plastic bowls I would put down for water and dump them out (she'd use her mouth and grab the side and dump it out) and then she'd pick up the bowl and throw it around. The water fountain solved that problem. They also have a small dog sized water bowl they use and that is too big for her to do that with.


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe they wanna go swimming?


:wink:


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

I "solved" that problem with a heavy bowl. Eti tried ti toss it around a few times, then realised it's not working, looked at the bowl for a few more times with dislike and never drank from it again!! Now it's running water for her only. 
:smiles


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Screech use to do that, it built up her muscles!
She still does it with the food dishes, if someone is eating and she cant get in, she will sneak her paw in and pull it away from them LoL
She will even move the big ceramic water dish when it is empty!!!
But when we had the small dishes she had them over the other end of the kitchen with a trail of water to follow LoL


----------

